# Hello from Switcherland



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello

I am a show breeder from Lucern ... I breed the colors black/dove Tan, blue fox, recessiv Red and hereford/Varigated in diverent colors..

I am a breeder from the SKZ (schweizer kleinnager zuchtverein) (The swiss national breeding association)

I love mice I love the genetics and i love to breed

I wish we have interesting talks.. i hope you understand my english It not so easy to read for me....

talk soon Tipex


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

So pleased to meet you Tipex

:welcomeany

Your English is very good indeed!
Looking forward to interesting talks with you too.
xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hej och välkommen till forumet

Hello! Your English is perfect

Sam x


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks


----------

